# Swedetown Creek comments requested



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Swedetown Creek comments requested 

http://keweenawnow.blogspot.com/2007/08/swedetown-creek-comments-requested.html

Some places are meant to be protected. The mouth of the Swedetown Creek is one such place. Found on Government Lot 5 and owned by the residents of Hancock, this natural watercourse is threatened with a proposed sale by the Hancock City Council for three residential lots. The area in question (above in color) represents the south side of the river mouth and protects forests, wetlands and sandbars.

The cost to the taxpayers of saving this area is NOTHING, but selling it comes at the high price of keeping our citizens from enjoying one of the most important resources we have -- access to water.

Please send your comments to:
Glenn Anderson, City Manager
City of Hancock City Hall
399 Quincy St.
Hancock, MI 49930
Or email comments to:
[email protected]


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Planning Commission recommends larger buffer for Swedetown Creek 

HANCOCK -- Public participation at the August 27 Hancock Planning Commission Meeting and letters from residents led to a vote recommending a larger buffer of recreational land near Swedetown Creek and a reduced area for the proposed residential land sale near the mouth of the Creek on Portage Lake. The vote is not final, but is a recommendation to the City Council, whose members must vote for any land sales. Thus, the issue may be decided at the City Council meeting, which begins at 7:30 p.m. this Wednesday, Sept. 19, in the Council Chambers of Hancock City Hall.

http://keweenawnow.blogspot.com/2007/09/planning-commission-recommends-larger.html


----------

